# Croc takes dog in the NT - News footage



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll reword this for anyone who got the wrong idea about this post... Here's some disturbing footage of a dog being taken by a crocodile in the NT posted on CH 9 Darwin. Please don't watch it if this kind of activity might upset you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... OECWFuJj-M


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

murd said:


> Here some amazing footage from Ch 9 in Darwin of a croc taking a guy's pig dog.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... OECWFuJj-M
> 
> Enjoy!


Sorry but what is to enjoy about seeing a dog get eaten by a croc?


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah have to agree with you Scott, nothing to enjoy there


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe the local practice of always taking a dog as a decoy when fishing dangerous spots is based on fact after all!


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Unreal! You gotta love (respect) those Crocs.
Guess the croc could go along with the dogs name.---Glad-he-ate-her


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Gladiator


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Not enjoyable, but is it really any different than watching a croc take a wildebeest on a National Geographic documentary?

Not disturbing, nor enjoyable, but it is interesting. That is life.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

theclick said:


> Not enjoyable, but is it really any different than watching a croc take a wildebeest on a National Geographic documentary?


Sorry mate but yes in my narrow minded opinion it is. A wildebeest is a natural prey item for a croc who waits for its migration. In this instance some dumbass ******* pig sticker has taken his loyal and obedient dog into a dangerous situation to help him fulfill his wow look at me how big are my balls ego trip. One of the dogs paid the price, the ******* didn't. In a perfect world the RSPCA would prosecute the pecker for cruelty to animal charges and ban him from owning any more brave and loyal dogs.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry, maybe I'm blinder than normal, which dog got eaten, was it the white one?


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Scott said:


> theclick said:
> 
> 
> > Not enjoyable, but is it really any different than watching a croc take a wildebeest on a National Geographic documentary?
> ...


Far as I'm concerned everything with a pulse is a natural prey item for a croc


----------



## popeye87 (May 4, 2013)

Then what would have happened if the croc had've taken old mate instead of the dog? He'd have had a pulse right? Yet one of them already stated he'd go back to the water's edge. Deadset f#@kwit. I hope next time there isn't something else there to save his backside. We could all do without these guys contributing to the gene pool


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

So one animal killing another animal for food, while it itself is killing not for food draws comment as being disturbing. While we ourselves often kill a small animal to then feed to another animal, so we can then kill kill that animal, usually in a drawn out way. this is somehow more acceptable?

In my eyes, a dog is worth less than a croc's 'normal' pray, as it is not native anyway. Its higher value is merely culturally asigned.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Yep amazing footage, he was very lucky indeed.

That dog was not forced into that situation, It would love that sort of thing, certainly unfortunate that it was taken by the croc, it obviously had this location staked out, probably more for the pig than the dog though.

But Scott, based on your perfect world logic we would be charged with animal cruelty for fishing, so it's just as well we are in an imperfect world.

Kev


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Nothing surprising here. Crocs take dogs all the time, they love 'em, along with cattle, pigs and the ocasional human. The croc's just doing what comes natural. If it wasn't for the footage that shows nothing anyway there'd be no story.

Must have been a poor news day.


----------



## Tunatonight (Jun 29, 2013)

theclick said:


> So one animal killing another animal for food, while it itself is killing not for food draws comment as being disturbing. While we ourselves often kill a small animal to then feed to another animal, so we can then kill kill that animal, usually in a drawn out way. this is somehow more acceptable?
> 
> In my eyes, a dog is worth less than a croc's 'normal' pray, as it is not native anyway. Its higher value is merely culturally asigned.


Very good post, if you were in Vietnam or several other countries we could sit down to a meal of fido. Depends on how and where you are raised as to what is "culturally accepted"


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Can I say I'm surprised at some of the discussion on this topic. It goes to show how differing opinions can be on something. I'm trying to think through as to the reason why and am wonder whether, and don't take this the wrong way, it's an urban/rural thing?

I just took my city inlaws to a cane fire along with my kids. On the way home my 7yo daughter was telling my mil about the time we saw a mob of pigs and how we shot the mum, the dad and one of the babies but the dad didn't fall down when he got shot and he ran into the cane and died....all matter of factly recounted.

Having read some of the comments on this topic, and I'm not being critical in any way, all views are valid if they are your views, are we (me/country folk/people who are exposed to animals being killed) freaks and out of touch with popular opinion? That's an honest question because I found that video genuinely interesting and didn't think there was anything disturbing about it, unless of course you don't approve of using dogs to hunt pigs...that's a separate issue which I don't care to comment on....I don't do it by the way, don't even own a pig dog.


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> Can I say I'm surprised at some of the discussion on this topic. It goes to show how differing opinions can be on something. I'm trying to think through as to the reason why and am wonder whether, and don't take this the wrong way, it's an urban/rural thing?
> 
> I just took my city inlaws to a cane fire along with my kids. On the way home my 7yo daughter was telling my mil about the time we saw a mob of pigs and how we shot the mum, the dad and one of the babies but the dad didn't fall down when he got shot and he ran into the cane and died....all matter of factly recounted.
> 
> Having read some of the comments on this topic, and I'm not being critical in any way, all views are valid if they are your views, are we (me/country folk/people who are exposed to animals being killed) freaks and out of touch with popular opinion? That's an honest question because I found that video genuinely interesting and didn't think there was anything disturbing about it, unless of course you don't approve of using dogs to hunt pigs...that's a separate issue which I don't care to comment on....I don't do it by the way, don't even own a pig dog.


Pretty much summed up what I was thinking as well, but I've grown up and lived most of my life in areas with major to severe feral pig problems. These days we prefer to trap and shoot, or just shoot, have been hunting with dogs a lot in the past, mainly when the blokes where boxing the pigs for export.
I found the video extremely interesting, shame about the dog, and to me the biggest shame is the amount of feral pigs roaming our country, destroying the native flora and fauna, and governments not doing enough to eradicate them


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah good pick up BB.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

My reaction in agreeing with Scott was born out of not understanding what is enjoyable about seeing what WAS a loyal companion being taken by a croc.

I understand that these dogs are usually bred for this purpose, and so be it. When the dogs owner is not happy about the situation I can't imagine his mates saying "How cool was that!". Then again....

I'm not sure how pig dogs are treated but if there anything like other working dogs i know, i'm sure they're a bit more important than just another link in the food chain. As a dog owner I understand this bond. 
Everything is up for grabs when it comes to crocs, no worries, i get that. I just can't see what's to enjoy about seeing someones mate getting taken by one.

call me a tree hugging hippy if you will ;-)


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Just my 2 cents worth and just to clarify we used to do a lot of hunting with dogs 30 years ago, most hunters I know love their dogs a lot. You don't put in the effort to train a dog without a major bond with the dog. I think the video was posted to remind all of the dangers of crocs, given Murd's first hand experience I think it is a valid post. Natural for a croc to eat what it can get after all, thats just nature. Are city people forgetting where their food comes from (ie animals, farmed not hunted) ? Probably and I went to a city school with the infamous Lynn White who can't see the relevance of culture :shock: Not excusing cruelty to animals but Australia stuffed up big time stooping live trade of beef cattle, severely hurting a lot of innocent farmers who have now gone massively deeper into debt or broke. However I think I am getting a bit off topic here. I do remember the great buzz of hunting with dogs and no I don't do it anymore. Feral pigs are a huge and growing problem in Australia as are the ever increasing fox numbers because less and less people own guns and go hunting now.

As another example of a city country divide I recounted a story some years ago of how I shot a rogue rooster that attacked me once too often and I got the reception that I was a crazy gun toting country chick :lol: Well I thought it was funny, guess you have to pick your audience.


----------



## nanook (Aug 8, 2011)

Why that had to be shown?????????? some dickhead locals playing in Buff creek and that's what happens, kids when there bored tie mangy camp dogs to trees to watch the crocs get em, when you've lived there for many years you really get sick of coming across dickheads like this, its getting closer by the day then we see one of these idiots get hit, then I'll watch the vid and enjoy a coldie, :twisted:


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Love a bit of sanctimony in a thread. Good for the soul.

Couldn't see a thing anyway. Just heard some bloke screaming.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Christ, I only linked the video to show a bit of croc footage, not incite a riot!

Anyway, here's another croc video of croc biting a man's head.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... lRzKnO95Ks

Try to enjoy this one a little more than the last as it doesn't contain 'dogs or ********' (let the comments begin about now...)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Just be careful Murd next time you have to take a dump in the bush ! If I were you i"d be dropping me pants ontop of the suzuki just in case !


----------

